# Hard at work



## icassell (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## pbelarge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ian

Fantastic series of shots!!!eacesign:


----------



## icassell (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks   This greedy little guy was so burdened by his load of pollen, that he hung around for quite a while.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

amazing. I had issues getting a dead bug to stay in focus. You did it while he was flying. Good job.


----------



## icassell (Mar 25, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> amazing. I had issues getting a dead bug to stay in focus. You did it while he was flying. Good job.



...he's not quite dead LOL

Actually I know what you mean.  I was handholding and using MF, so I took about 20 images to get these.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! Look at those saddlebags full of pollen! Great 'on-the-wing' shots!

(BTW, all honey bees _(and ants and wasps)_ you see working are females! The males usually mate---and die.)


----------



## KristerP (Mar 27, 2010)

20 Images is _nothing to capture these images !_
_Very well done _
_(what aperture?)_


----------



## icassell (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks sojourn and KristerP 

Aperture is f/6.3 on these -- a bit larger than I would have wished, but I wasn't thinking straight ...


----------

